# Festool shinex VS New Flex PE 14-2-150



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello guys,

I'm thinking about purchasing a new rotary but really can't decide between these 2 polishing machines.

If any one of you owns one of these please share your opinions so i can make my decision.

Some say Festool is an expensive version of the Flex some say Flex has heating problems etc...I just don't want a machine that suffers from getting too hot...

Thanks for your advice guys.


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm making the same decision also. In my part of the world they will be roughly the same price.

The biggest plus for the Festool is the 3 year warranty vs Flex 1 year. That's a pretty big difference.

The Flex has a couple of features that I like - more power, and the spindle lock is located on the body rather than the head (where you hold it) like every other rotary. Other than that they look very similar on paper.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Flex and heating problem... we'll see on the PE 14-2 150 because of their new cooling system. I don't really think much people could get their hand on that baby yet 

I'll receive mine on the 28th though (ordered monday, but the next arrival of those machines is expected for the 26th), and let you know how it goes after a few hours of polishing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

I will be getting mine next week and i will do full review and write up .

Having read the specs the Flex is the one that i would go for ,lets not forget the Festool Shinex is made by Flex !

Flex has tweaked there machine compared to the Shinex with improved cooling system and reduced lower end speed 
380 rpm lowest speed top speed 2100 !

Here are the specs !

http://www.zas.com.au/product/434/flex_pe_14-2_150_lightweight_circular_polisher.html

Regards Mario


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

spurgen said:


> The biggest plus for the Festool is the 3 year warranty vs Flex 1 year. That's a pretty big difference.


Hi Phil

The distributor confirmed with me the other week that the PE 14-2 will be a two year warranty.

Still not 3 years like the Festool, but still twice as good as 1 year


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> The distributor confirmed with me the other week that the PE 14-2 will be a two year warranty.
> 
> Still not 3 years like the Festool, but still twice as good as 1 year


Ah OK that's good. But tell them to man up and make it 3 years ffs lol


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

so is the flex better than festool? still can't decide what to get...


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

and just as I thought I'd narrowed my decision down to the shinex and 3M machines... along comes a third mighty contender. :wall:
This new edition from flex looks very impressive and will definitely play a big part in my decision.
Eurogloss, I look forward to your write up on this :thumb:


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

i am also looking forward for review from euro gloss...can't hardly wait


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

any opinion on this one?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

m sure eurogloss will post his thoughts in due course....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> m sure eurogloss will post his thoughts in due course....


Which should be very soon :buffer:

Stay tuned Guys !

Regards Mario


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyone really got the new flez polisher?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I use my shinex for medium to very fine duty as it doesnt have the grunt to do the heavy work like the makita does. the machine is more precision than brute strength

love the shinex alot but I'd say the new flex would be a better machine


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> I use my shinex for medium to very fine duty as it doesnt have the grunt to do the heavy work like the makita does. the machine is more precision than brute strength
> 
> love the shinex alot but I'd say the new flex would be a better machine


so you think this new flex would be better the shinex sir?


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

There is a group buy going on for the flex at the momment. Worth checking it out
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194218


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

why not consider the metabo polisher? I LOVE mine!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

hc_tk said:


> why not consider the metabo polisher? I LOVE mine!!


Lovely polisher the Metabo however, the Flex PE 14-2-150 is superior in every aspect !


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

dont know if it is worth it considered the price. I got my brand new metabo for 200£ and the new flex is more like 500-600£! Norway is exspensive 


Edit: The shinex is 600£ and the flex is almost 700£!!!


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a Metabo and hated it. Yeah it's well built, small and light, but I found it so damn awkward to use.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

spurgen said:


> I had a Metabo and hated it. Yeah it's well built, small and light, but I found it so damn awkward to use.


I second. You have to switch grip when adjusting the speed.


----------



## Costello88 (Oct 14, 2010)

Please help!
Where can I get carbon brushes for FLEX PE14-2 150???
Searched many sites but no result.....


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Porta said:


> I second. You have to switch grip when adjusting the speed.


And it overheat like crazy , i had one for almost 4 years and only used it 6 months or so...the rest of time was servicing.
The worst piece of crap i bought , total failure for me 

Flex is superb Faysal :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Bigggg thread comeback  3 years in 2 posts


----------



## Stu 1 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you want a hot polisher try the sealey rotary. Damn thing burn your hands off lol


----------

